# Any product that adds flat platform to SPD pedal?



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

I upgraded my MTB pedals and put the old M520s on my around town/road bike. I really enjoy having the pedals for dedicated, longer rides, but I still want to be able to ride my bike casually with flip flops and normal shoes.

Is there a lightweight platform that clips on to the SPDs that I can remove and install at my convenience?

thanks!


----------



## jseko (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_174704_-1_201521_10000_

All the reviews pretty much say it sucks though.

Suggest you buy the platform pedals with SPD on one side instead.
http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_175406_-1_202669_10000_202530
http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_175197_-1_202669_10000_202530
http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1033468_-1_1589016_1586500_400936
http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1104539_-1_1589016_1586500_400936


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

There was talk of this a while back. I had pointed out that I'd seen plastic flats on Shimano SPD's, I think they put them on shop bikes for parking lot test riding. A buddy had a set of the M520's that had them, I was curious and found that they could be removed and reinstalled although it was a bit of a pain. They're just a plastic flat that has the (plastic) SPD cleat on the bottom.
I'd ask at your LBS, they might toss them out by the handful. Otherwise you could rig something up. Find a thick, tough plastic and add on the cleats. Make the body big enough that you can grab it and twist it off by hand though! It'd be ghetto, but it'd work.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Flat on one side and a SPD on the other.

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/PE501A00-Shimano+Pd-M324+Pedals.aspx


----------



## cuatroXcuatro (Dec 1, 2010)

I've been using these for over a year, great when you want to jump on your bike and head to the beer store when your wife isn't looking!


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

^^^Those are the ones. The plastic plate is removable, just twist it hard like it were a shoe. You'll then have two sided SPDs.


----------



## roark29 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Shimano PD-M324 Clipless/Clip Pedals*



stumblemumble said:


> ^^^Those are the ones. The plastic plate is removable, just twist it hard like it were a shoe. You'll then have two sided SPDs.


I found them uncomfortable to ride with, even just a few miles to the park/shop. They are very narrow so don't really support you foot very well.

I ended up getting some Shimano PD-M324

I am very happy with them.

R


----------

